# Please comment on these breeders



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello!

I am looking to welcome my pup very soon!

Can anyone provide insight to the following breeders? They seem to be my top final picks.

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Litters

and

Litters - NADARK9 German Shepherds

I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have only seen dogs from Jeff, so only can speak to those. 

Very stable, multi-faceted. Great temperaments and drives. Correct conformation.

He is very black and white on his dogs; very upfront. He is also a helper and a judge. 

Plus, Jeff trains, competes and shows his dogs: he completes the process.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Smithie86 said:


> We have only seen dogs from Jeff, so only can speak to those.
> 
> Very stable, multi-faceted. Great temperaments and drives. Correct conformation.
> 
> ...


Hello Smithie86!

I greatly appreciate the feedback. Really helping me make my decision.

I am looking forward to hearing more great things!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...not sure who Nadark9 is...but they don't sell to first time GSD buyers...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think she's still a member on the board here? Not sure.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They just strike me as being very self important if they won't self to first time buyers jmo


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you for the replys everyone.

A lot to take into consideration!

Any further input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

pharmcee said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking to welcome my pup very soon!
> 
> ...


I love my nadar girl! Very confident, stable, drivey, and nice conformation -not over the top in one way or other. Plan to attempt it all with her sport-wise. She's already a blast to work  -Ash is also also great shoot her an email for questions she cares deeply for her pups.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Xeph said:


> I think she's still a member on the board here? Not sure.


She is I don't believe she checks in often however


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

holland said:


> ...not sure who Nadark9 is...but they don't sell to first time GSD buyers...


Not true at all. I emailed Ash and she replied like immediately. Asked questions and again - replied immediately.

I told her I am a first time buyer and she told me what I should be getting...


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

I am sure many people have had great experiences with Schneiden Fels and Jeff, but I can only give you my experience. A few months ago when I was doing a search of breeders to get my puppy from, I came across Schneiden Fels website. So I called to talk to Jeff and ask questions. When I got in touch with him he was very short with his answers "yes" or "no", or just 3 or 4 word answers. I could tell he wanted to be anywhere but on the phone. About 3 minutes into the call he told me he was busy and needed to go and would call me back. That was no problem, and just figured I had caught him at a busy time. After about 3 or 4 days went by and I didn't back hear from him I emailed him. He didn't answer my email either. So about 3 days after the email I called him. I only did so because my email is hit and miss and I wasn't sure it went out. He answered and I asked if he got the email and he said, "yes but I didn't have time to answer it". It was very evident he didn't want to talk about any future puppies or future breedings. He only wanted to talk about buying from his current litter. I explained that the timeline on the current litter wouldn't work for me, but I wanted to know about his future breeding plans for this summer because I thought his dogs were beautiful and late summer would work great for me. Every time I asked about probable breedings later on this summer he just kept saying, "I don't know". I ended the call after a few minutes. I definitely got the feeling it was silently being said, "shut up and buy one of my current puppies and don't bother me". Like I said, I am sure people have had great experiences with him....but I didn't. I will take my business to someone who has 5 minutes to answer my questions, or will return a phone call or email, when I am possibly going to spend thousands with them. Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Mrs.P said:


> I love my nadar girl! Very confident, stable, drivey, and nice conformation -not over the top in one way or other. Plan to attempt it all with her sport-wise. She's already a blast to work  -Ash is also also great shoot her an email for questions she cares deeply for her pups.


Same experience here! I have a male from the same litter as Mrs. P and I'm very happy with him. Nerves are great, really nice conformation, excellent focus, just an overall fun puppy ... and I think he's pretty handsome too. :wub:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have known Jeff for 15 years. He did go through a time the last few months that he was going through medical procedures. He is normally pretty open.

Again, we recommend Jeff Lund, from a breeder standpoint and his hands on working knowledge of training, actually trialing and showing, in addition to his breeding program and what he produces.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

uhsa said:


> Not true at all. I emailed Ash and she replied like immediately. Asked questions and again - replied immediately.
> 
> I told her I am a first time buyer and she told me what I should be getting...





Please note that I will only plan to have a litter when I need progeny for the NadarK9 family to work and show. Dogs are my passion and my life.
We are not a big, commercial kennel. My dogs are raised in the home and loved dearly - they are my companions and family members above anything.

My dogs are raised, trained, and handled by the NadarK9 family and friends. Every one of our dogs is a product of love, dedication, and hard work. Because of this close relationship and personal investment in my dogs, I only plan litters when I am truly excited about a combination that will produce noteworthy puppies bred to the breed standard. Every breeding is a risk, and I will never put my girls through a pregnancy unless I am 100% confident in the breeding.

I will give priority to homes that work, do sport, or show their pups - exceptional pet and companion homes welcomed. 
No first time GSD owners please. 


Directly from the website....


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

holland said:


> I will give priority to homes that work, do sport, or show their pups - exceptional pet and companion homes welcomed.
> No first time GSD owners please.
> 
> 
> Directly from the website....


I don't know them so I have no intention of defending one over the other. All I am saying is that maybe you should email them and see if they take that position. Maybe we are mis-reading it? All I know is that when I told her that I am a first time buyer, she told me that she recommends a low-mid level SL instead of WL. She also encouraged me to go to events and told me she would be happy to meet me if I am at an event she is planning to go to.

Making the story short - email them and see what they say. Good luck...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Uh...thanks for the suggestion-I won't be e-mailing them -not my cup of tea


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would trust any recommendation given by Smitie86. :thumbup:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> We have known Jeff for 15 years. He did go through a time the last few months that he was going through medical procedures. He is normally pretty open.
> 
> Again, we recommend Jeff Lund, from a breeder standpoint and his hands on working knowledge of training, actually trialing and showing, in addition to his breeding program and what he produces.


This here is a pretty big endorsement. 

Smithie86 and her husband are experienced breeders. Her husband is a world level competitor.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

If you guys (usha and pharmacee) don't mind traveling check out:

Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


Both are in GA. I've met both breeders personally and have seen their dogs, they are active in showing, competing and titling their dogs in SV show and IPO as per the SV standard.

Both have been breeding and showing for many, many years.

I have some friends in middlewest who like Mittlewest. I personally can't say anything about Mittlewest good or bad as I do not have any personal experience with them. But maybe others on the forum can chime in.

Mittelwest German Shepherds - German Shepherd Puppies for sale - German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input!

I am very appreciative of your comments.

It is always difficult to finding a reputable breeder, which is why and environment like this is great!


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> This here is a pretty big endorsement.
> 
> Smithie86 and her husband are experienced breeders. Her husband is a world level competitor.


Glad to hear this! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> If you guys (usha and pharmacee) don't mind traveling check out:
> 
> Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder
> 
> German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


Thank you! The dogs look beautiful! Thanks for confusing me more!!! :help:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad to help! LOL!   

You and pharmcee have fun and best of luck on your puppy hunting! 





uhsa said:


> Thank you! The dogs look beautiful! Thanks for confusing me more!!! :help:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> This here is a pretty big endorsement.
> 
> Smithie86 and her husband are experienced breeders. Her husband is a world level competitor.


Thank you. But, it is because Gabor has worked and seen his dogs. We have seen the development of his program and Jeff is pretty cut and dry on what he sees in his own dogs; he is upfront on what he likes and what he wants to improve.


----------



## quick (Jun 9, 2019)

holland said:


> ...not sure who Nadark9 is...but they don't sell to first time GSD buyers...


A little intro first. 

Been reading Archives for several days now as we are looking to buy a GSD pup ourselves toO. Though I am new to this site but not new to the forums and rather than asking zillion questions, I am doing my home work and trying to get a sense as to who truly cares about their dogs and the customers.

We live in KY and NadarK9 would be an ideal place to go visit as they are only 50 miles from us but having emailed him 4 days ago and reading the above comment, I think this place is definitely out.

Being a car guy and having traveled all over the country looking for right owners to buy the car from, I certainly don't mind driving any distance to get a nice pup from a great breeder who would not only sell us the dog but who would stay in touch with us and the dog to see him nourish and grow,

This site is full of great owners with tremendous knowledge and few very good contributing breeders.

Hope to join the club soon.


----------

